

Ask HN: iPhone/iPad online app-development  - zam

I don't own a Mac, but would like to get started iPhone/iPad development using Objective-C.<p>Is there any online tools which lets me submit code in Obj-C and which compiles and displays the app on a simulator?<p>Please do share if you have any other suggestions on the easiest way to get started.
======
Magneus
Apple does not support any development environment other than XCode on an
Intel Mac.

Thus, if you want to do Objective-C development, your best bet is to get your
hands on a Mac. Barring that, you could rig up Hackintosh, or Hackintosh VM in
VMWare/Virtualbox.

If you are willing to consider some zanier options, there's a open source
project that's attempting to create a portable iPhone toolchain:
<http://code.google.com/p/iphone-dev/>.

If you're willing to forgo Objective-C, and try cross-compiled development,
there's stuff like PhoneGap, xmlvm, etc.

------
wallflower
Check out:

It might make more sense to buy your own Mac, after all. I initially assumed
this service rented Mac Minis.

"We are a mac mini colocation service. In other words, we place your Mac mini
in a high-end data center where you can use it as a server. We provide you
with a menu of services including redundant very high speed internet
connections, remote control electrical power, a highly secure location to
house your Mac mini, and remote human hands."

<http://www.macminicolo.net/>

------
xsmasher
You can get a Mac Mini for $599, hook it to your network, and access it using
logmein.com or some other remote access method. That's what I did to get
started, and it's worked very well.

------
samratjp
Obligatory Obj-C+iPhone Tutorial: <http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/>

